
The curious case of a commercially successful public domain game - Reedx
http://onehouronelife.com/forums/viewtopic.php?id=5479
======
Tepix
Sounds to me as if he picked the wrong license by placing it in the public
domain. No attribution, no name protection, confused consumers - if he cares
about these things then public domain isn't ideal, as is obvious in hindsight.

